
Dell refreshes XPS 13 and XPS 15, and debuts XPS 12 tablet hybrid - n1000
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/10/dell-refreshes-xps-13-and-xps-15-and-debuts-xps-12-tablet-hybrid/
======
n1000
The Dell website can't stand the storm it seems. Apple is pushing me so hard
away with all the bugs (kernel panics for many Intel HD 4000 GPUs) in OS X and
the ridiculous design decisions in the MBPs (Ethernet, antiglare anyone?) that
I am considering Windows / Linux for development for the first time in my
life... The Dell XPS seem to become a very reasonable alternative.

~~~
v0lta
I recently purchased a Dell(not a XPS though) and develop primarly on Ubuntu.
Unity has gone long way in terms of usability and i'm totally fine with it.
And you don't really miss out on dev features compared to OS X.

------
ironsides
For those out there looking for a developer edition/or to run linux, rumors
are these refreshed/new units are no longer carrying the troublesome Broadcom
components that were causing kernel panics. These units were designated as
"9343/XPS 13 Early 2015".

If your considering picking up a used XPS13 9343 on the cheap and plan to
install Linux - be forewarned, we are waiting on BIOS A06 to fix the keyboard
jumping issue.

A great source of insight on the Dell XPS13 / Linux program is available at
Barton Georges blog - [http://bartongeorge.net](http://bartongeorge.net) \- he
is the founder/lead of Project Sputnik (Dell's internal effort to create the
ultimate Linux/Ubuntu developer laptop).

------
sjclemmy
I have an XPS 13, and it's the only windows laptop I've ever had that can deal
with the dev work I do and is comparable to the Mac. An update can only be a
good thing.

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
I like the XPS line myself (especially since they are probably the best
laptops you can buy pre-loaded with Linux), but as for pure Windows dev, I'll
have to wait and see what the reviews are for the Surface Book. I think that
could give the XPS line a run for their money.

~~~
sjclemmy
I totally agree, the Surface should give them a run for their money. Whilst
the XPS was by far the best Windows laptop I've ever had (fast boot up, fast
etc. Good graphics support) It still had some flaky aspects. Sleep resume was
erratic and the wireless adaptor power saving didn't know what to do sometimes
- so I did have to reboot to fix some problems. It also had a monitor colour
temperature issue - sometimes it couldn't work out what the correct setting
was, or their was a problem with the firmware, I dunno, but I used to get
subtle magenta then green then magenta casts on the screen. It wasn't bad
enough to worry about, but still not good. Aaaand It borked one time, so I had
to restore from backup. I've never have to do anything on my 3 year old MBP.

